# Biker in Gifhorn und Umgebung?



## Lt.AnimalMother (3. Juni 2010)

Meine Freundin und ich wohnen jetzt seit über bald eineinhalb Jahren im Kreis Gifhorn (bei Wesendorf) und haben bis jetzt noch kaum eine Möglichkeit gefunden hier halbwegs brauchbar zu fahren. Also auf sowas ähnlichem wie Trails, nur ohne hm. Weil dafür fehlen ja die Erhebungen  
Gibts hier im Forum wen der sich evtl. nen bissel auskennt und uns mal nen paar Ecken zeigt? Hab heute auf dem Heimweg zumindest schonmal drei andere Biker gesehen.

Also wenn wer was weiß und ab und an mal hier rumkurvt wär ne Meldung nicht schlecht. Weil dauernd nach WF SZ und in den Harz gurken nervt auch nen bissel.


----------



## oggi (7. Juni 2010)

Naja, so wirklich richtige Trails wirst du hier in der Gegend nicht finden. Aber soetwas in der Art kannst du am Aller-Kanal und darum finden. Zumindestens treibe ich mich da ab und zu rum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lanman75 (16. Juni 2010)

Moin Lt.AnimalMother,

also an der Grenze zum LK Uelzen gibt es einige gute Hügel (bis 136m). Rechts und Links von Breitenhees an der B4. Bei Interesse kann ich Dir mal ne Übersichtskarte mit Bikesport zusenden...

Gruss
Lanman


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (16. Juni 2010)

lanman75 schrieb:


> Moin Lt.AnimalMother,
> 
> also an der Grenze zum LK Uelzen gibt es einige gute Hügel (bis 136m). Rechts und Links von Breitenhees an der B4. Bei Interesse kann ich Dir mal ne Übersichtskarte mit Bikesport zusenden...
> 
> ...



Aber gerne doch! Ich nehm auch gpx-Files  Und Breitenhees ist garnet so schlecht, wir haben noch Verwandschaft in Bokel. Da wär breitenhees ja net mehr so weit weg.


----------



## Qualitycorns (7. November 2010)

komme auch aus der Nähe von GF ( Rötgesbüttel ) evtl kann man am we
ja mal ne kleine runde drehen!?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (7. November 2010)

Könnte man mal in Angriff nehmen. Ne Idee wo?


----------



## Qualitycorns (7. November 2010)

Hey,

naja ich weiß ja net was Du so fährst?
Ich fahre mehr so cross country bin auch schon 2 mal den Kyffhäuser Berglauf mitgefahren aber mache das mehr als Hobby und zum fit bleiben.
Mein Bike ist gerade auch so halb im Umbau brauch nochn neus Laufrad Gabel hab ich schon liegen ;-)!

Ansonsten könnte man ja auch innen Elm cruisen und da ne Tour fahren.
Hier bei uns is auch nur flach und halt waldig ansonsten könnte man ja ma die weiter oben genannten trails austesten!

MfG


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (7. November 2010)

Naja, ich fahr fast alles was man so fahren kann.  Allerdings eher langsam hoch und dafür schön zügig wieder runter 
hab grad meinen 120mm Tourer in nen 150mm Enduro verwandelt.
Fitness stellt sich automatisch ein wenn man 14.6kg auf den Berg wuchtet...

Es gibt hier ne Interessengemeinschaft Lüneburger Heide. Setzt sich zum großen Teil aus Tourenfahrern und Enduristen bis Freeridern zusammen. Wenn du Interesse hast schau ich mal wie man dich da einladen kann.


----------



## Qualitycorns (8. November 2010)

Klingt gut ich mags auch eher zügig bergab!

Aber wie gesagt erstma musn laufrad her und dann kanns losgehen!

will im sommer ma aufn Brocken wärste dabei?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (8. November 2010)

Qualitycorns schrieb:


> Klingt gut ich mags auch eher zügig bergab!
> 
> Aber wie gesagt erstma musn laufrad her und dann kanns losgehen!
> 
> will im sommer ma aufn Brocken wärste dabei?



Harz is immer ne Reise Wert, aber bei gutem Wetter aufn Brocken is immer ätzend, weil man laufend aufpassen muss nich an irgendwelchen Fussgängern hängen zu bleiben...
Aber der Harz hat da erheblich mehr zu bieten. Auf die Schnelle fällt mir die Bachbettabfahrt von der Wolfswarte sowie der Tante Ju von der Hanskühnenburg ein.


----------



## Qualitycorns (8. November 2010)

Klar bin für alles offen!
Aber Brocken muss einfach sein wo ich das letze ma 
oben war is ewig her und im Frühjahr gehts find ich!

Kennst evtl iwen dern Laufrad zu veräußern hat für vorne
mit 20mm steckachse und für vbrake geeignet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (8. November 2010)

20er Steckachse und V-Brake?  
Welche Gabel hat denn ne 20mm Achse und Cantisockel?
Ich denke so ne exotische kombi wirste bald bauen müssen.


----------



## Qualitycorns (9. November 2010)

Für meine Z! Drop Off zusammen mit ner hs22 Jonnyt!!


----------



## Timbozim (13. November 2010)

Hallo Gifhorn,

ja hier ists leider meist sehr platt. Ein paar kleine Ausnahmen gibt es allerdings, z.B. der Katzenberg neben dem Gifhorner Krankenhaus:

[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/16404268"]Katzenberg im Oktober on Vimeo[/ame]

Zusammen mit einem Freund habe ich ein Forum für Biker aus der Region Gifhorn ins Leben gerufen, in dem wir uns zum Biken verabreden, Fahrgemeinschaften in den Harz organisieren und natürlich fachsimpeln. Egal ob Tour oder Downhiller, zusammen Spaß haben ist angesagt!

www.freeekshop.de

Vielleicht habt ihr ja Interesse und meldet euch auch im Gifhorner Bike Forum an.
Ich freue mich!

Gruß
Tim


----------



## iKona (13. November 2010)

Hier is noch eins wieder am Katzenberg 
[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/11472384"]Biken in Gifhorn /first cut on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Qualitycorns (13. November 2010)

Das schaut nach nem guten Spot aus muss ich auf jedenfall mal hinschaun evtl
beschert uns der november ja nochmal 1-2 sonnige tage!


----------



## Timbozim (13. November 2010)

iKona schrieb:


> Hier is noch eins wieder am Katzenberg
> Biken in Gifhorn /first cut on Vimeo



Jep, das bin ich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Qualitycorns (13. November 2010)

Naja morgen kommen erstma die neuen Reifen drauf und dann
muss ich nurnochn LR finden damit auch die Z1 ihren Platz findet
und dann rock ich den Hügel auch ma ;-)


----------



## Qualitycorns (14. November 2010)

So die Contis sind druff geile schluffen.
Will evtl gleich ma zum Katzenberg schaun iwer zeit und bock
mitzukommen???


----------



## Qualitycorns (14. November 2010)

So war grad ma ne Runde am Katzenberg!
Also die Contis beißen echt gut trotz ner Menge
nassem Laubs und auch Bergauf keine probs.
Als Beweis mal ein paar pics am Turm ;-)!


----------



## Timbozim (14. November 2010)

Ha, da haben wir uns knapp verpasst. Ich war auf meiner Sonntagsrunde, die ca. um 11 Uhr über den Katzenberg führte.

Vielleicht hast du ja mal lust mit zu kommen http://freeekshop.de/index.php?topic=39.0


----------



## Qualitycorns (14. November 2010)

Na klar warum nicht fit bleiben/werden muss ich immoment eh.
Also wenn das Wetter nächstes we wieder stimmt können wir ja 
mal am Katzenberg lang oder so kenn die Trails hier noch net so!


----------



## Tourenfahrer (20. November 2010)

Kompliment für das "Katzenberg- Video"! 
Ich hoffe für Euch, dass Ihr als Gruppe zusammenfindet. Leider funktioniert das relativ selten. Als fahrtechnisch zu schlechter CC Lycrafahrer werde ich wohl nie dazustoßen. Für Euch drück ich die Daumen!


Gruß Dirk


----------



## Timbozim (21. November 2010)

Moin Dirk,

also so Freeride und DH orientiert sind wir teilweise garnicht mehr. Ne schöne Tour im Harz ist auch was feines. Jetzt gleich z.B. geht es los mit unserer Gifhorner Sonntagsrunde http://freeekshop.de/index.php?topic=39.0 wenn du Lust hast klinke dich doch nächste Woche mit ein. Als CC Fahrer mit Kondition wirst du dort sicher die Nase vorn haben


----------



## KawasakiKX (21. November 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich würde mich euch auch gerne anschließen....
Wohne direkt hinter der B214 von euch gesehen (Seite Edemissen).
Kenne bei Meinersen einige Wege, würde aber auch mal die Federn feststellen und zu euch rüberfahren.

Grüße Marius


----------



## Qualitycorns (22. November 2010)

Hey,

meld Dich am besten mal im Forum an da simma alle vertreten 
und da stehen auch immer alle aktuellen Termine etc!


----------



## KawasakiKX (23. November 2010)

gesagt getan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Qualitycorns (24. November 2010)

Wie heißtn im freeekshop``?

näxtes we steigz warscheinlich was am katzenberg!


----------



## Qualitycorns (27. November 2010)

So morgen ist höchstwarscheinlich treffen am Katzenberg für genauere facts
schaut einfach mal ins Forum!


----------

